
Dynamic DNS Resolution in Nginx - erik_landerholm
https://medium.com/driven-by-code/dynamic-dns-resolution-in-nginx-22133c22e3ab
======
phillipseamore
I'd rather reccomend using the "valid" parameter for resolver than using a
variable.

Like: resolver 10.0.0.2 valid=30s;

~~~
yon_gee
By default, the resolver directive should honor the TTL of the DNS entry it
resolves
([http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#reso...](http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_core_module.html#resolver)).
The load balancer DNS TTL of 60s is a value we didn't feel we needed to
override.

